# Do you wear a t-shirt under a polo shirt?



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I was wondering how many of you wear a t-shirt under a polo shirt. I especially notice younger guys doing it. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I prefer not to wear one under a polo, as I think it takes something away from the shirt. Just wondering.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Sometimes yes sometimes no. If I do, I'll wear a low cut v-neck undershirt so it is not seen. I'm not a fan of seeing a white shirt under a polo or for that matter any shirt.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

yes i wear a v neck, even if its very hot. just habit i guess.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I used to always, but now I've found them much more comfortable without.

-spence


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I never do. But is it appropriate for chest hair to stick out?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

who`s going to see my gold medalion, if I wear a t-shirt under my poloshirt.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Never do.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I never wear t-shirts under a polo.

Brian


----------



## AlmostSmart (Jul 12, 2007)

In the UK you can purchase poloshirts with a little piece of white cloth sewn into the inside of the poloshirt.

To all intents and purposes it appears you have a t-shirt under a poloshirt.

I have a couple of these.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't wear Tshirts under a polo. I don't have all that much chest hair, so I don't worry about it showing.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Matt S said:


> I never do. But is it appropriate for chest hair to stick out?


For men who do not wax... I believe this is a very important question.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Always wear one.


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Of course not.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

rp. said:


> For men who do not wax... I believe this is a very important question.


Of course it's appropriate for your chest hair to be visible. What is unbelievably gross, in my opinion, is for a man to shave or wax any part of his body below the neck.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 12, 2007)

Wasn't crazy about the look so never did it until earlier this year when I tried one to see if it would make a difference if I perspired. I find that wearing a T-shirt under a polo keeps me drier and more comfortable, especially in hot weather, so I usually wear one now.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> What is unbelievably gross, in my opinion, is for a man to shave or wax any part of his body below the neck.


Don't knock it till you try it. Some chicks dig it... smooth and clean :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I usually go with a hanes A-shirt or "wife beater" as they're known around these parts

MrR


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I used to, but sleeves on polos are getting shorter, and having extra t-shirt sleeve stick out doesn't work very well.


----------



## Hetts (Jul 24, 2007)

spielerman said:


> Don't knock it till you try it. Some chicks dig it... smooth and clean :icon_smile_big:


+1... this is kinda more for the "fashion forward" crowd though :icon_smile_big: I think a little bit of manscaping isn't too bad, however, i think the bare look is going out of style


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

spielerman said:


> Don't knock it till you try it. Some chicks dig it... smooth and clean :icon_smile_big:


Sometimes I wear a t-shirt, but most of the time I don't. Frankly, my wife appreciates the effort when her monkey-boy husband does a little below-the neck trimming.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 2.mark (Jul 12, 2006)

I sometimes wear a white tank top instead of a t shirt. Effectively a sleeveless scoop-neck t.

..Mark


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends on the setting...

A casual work setting: definitely a tee underneath.

Anywhere else: usually not, though I will sport a tee underneath if the situation calls for a measure of modesty or conservatism... a casual event at my fiancee's family's, for example.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

I don't wear a tee with a polo. A polo is just a collared tee, it seems redundant to do so. The ones I have are just a two button placket, in any event.

alaric


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

All of my polos are two-button, and I always button the bottom and never button the top. But hair still creeps out. This is the way I was taught to button a polo shirt and have been doing so since I was 10 years old. I still remember the day when a great person in my life showed me how. When I was 11 years old he taught me to keep a fart journal.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I think a T-shirt worn under a polo shirt looks like holy hell! At the last funeral I attended, one joker was so clad. I thought it looked tacky as hell...and would have done so even had it not been for a funeral!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Matt S said:


> All of my polos are two-button, and I always button the bottom and never button the top. But hair still creeps out. This is the way I was taught to button a polo shirt and have been doing so since I was 10 years old.


Chest hair at ten? Impressive.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

RJmaiorano said:


> Sometimes yes sometimes no. If I do, I'll wear a low cut v-neck undershirt so it is not seen. I'm not a fan of seeing a white shirt under a polo or for that matter any shirt.


I agree with the above for business and social occasion wear.

However, in spring or fall (cooler temps) I'll wear a heather gray crew neck t-shirt under a longsleeve untucked polo and jeans for Sunday football watching or playing with my kids at the park. It's like using the long sleeve polo for outerwear....


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Never.

I view polo shirts as a tropical climate item so I feel wearing a T-shirt looks bad since it shows an undergarment and it defeats the purpose of being cooler with less material.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Never.
> 
> I view polo shirts as a tropical climate item so I feel wearing a T-shirt looks bad since it shows an undergarment and it defeats the purpose of being cooler with less material.


Seconded. For me, Polos are for when Michigan summer is in full effect, and the primary function of my clothes is to help get as much heat out of my body as quickly as possible. Undershirts hinder this effect.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I never wear a t-shirt under a polo.


----------



## s4usea (Jul 10, 2007)

Am I the only one that gets that polo's were designed as active wear, and as such, no T. 

Or to quote the editor of a men's fashion magazine, "visible t-shirts are the guy's equivalent of panty-lines on women."


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

Claybuster said:


> I was wondering how many of you wear a t-shirt under a polo shirt.


That's the only way we know how to dress.

Signed,

Ross, Joey and Chandler from "Friends"


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

s4usea said:


> Or to quote the editor of a men's fashion magazine, "visible t-shirts are the guy's equivalent of panty-lines on women."


Curious how the pendulum swings. A visible T-shirt under a sports shirt was a very common look back in the 1950s. While as I stated earlier, I don't like a T-shirt with a polo shirt, I think a nice hefty colored T-shirt worn under an open-necked sports shirt is not a bad cool-weather casual look. The operative word here is "hefty" (e.g., Hanes "Beefy T"). A saggy-necked lightweight cotton undershirt so displayed would indeed look crappy.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Never and not really sure why this look is popular.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

maxnharry said:


> Never and not really sure why this look is popular.


My only guess is it was spawned by A&F or Gap...they love their layers!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I sometimes do this as a way of extending the wearing season of polo shirts. Of course, I always wear v-neck t-shirts, so the t-shirt doesn't show. I wouldn't wear a normal t-shirt when it would show under an open collar shirt.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

AlmostSmart said:


> In the UK you can purchase poloshirts with a little piece of white cloth sewn into the inside of the poloshirt.
> 
> To all intents and purposes it appears you have a t-shirt under a poloshirt.
> 
> I have a couple of these.


Very interesting. Thats the look I try to avoid by wearing a deep v neck undershirt as do some of the others who have posted on this topic. Sometimes I go without. Depends on the shirt and the weather...how hot.:icon_smile:


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

MrRogers said:


> I usually go with a hanes A-shirt or "wife beater" as they're known around these parts
> 
> MrR


Same as MrRogers except that I refuse to refer them to them as wife beaters. The appropriate terminology is sleeveless undershirt or A-shirt is acceptable, too. As a confirmed wearer of sleeveless undershirts, I always wear one under any type of shirt, dress or casual.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*huh*

Are you receiving some sort of bounty for bumping year-old threads on undershirts? Own stock in a company that makes A-shirts?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

boatshoe said:


> Are you receiving some sort of bounty for bumping year-old threads on undershirts? Own stock in a company that makes A-shirts?


 I already stuck him on the "unable to post without a moderator's permission' list until he answers my PM on exactly that subject.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I already stuck him on the "unable to post without a moderator's permission' list until he answers my PM on exactly that subject.


No, I am not. Just a wearer of sleeveless undershirts that does not understand the prejudice against them. The term wife beater and other negative stereotypes keep some men from trying them. I just want guys to understand that you have to overlook those perceptions and give them a try. No hidden agenda on my part on connection with any company that makes or sells sleeveless undershirts.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

s4usea said:


> Am I the only one that gets that polo's were designed as active wear, and as such, no T.
> 
> Or to quote the editor of a men's fashion magazine, "visible t-shirts are the guy's equivalent of panty-lines on women."


I can't think of one men't fashion magazine that I would look to for fashion advice.

Anyway, I wear them sometimes, sometimes I don't. I actually think it is a clean look.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wear my wifebeater *over* my polo shirts personally,

As to the t-shirts under polos, never. Nothing screams sartorial ineptitude or frat house chic like a t-shirt under another short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Viniator3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I go for Under Armour under any polos I wear. Feels more like a second skin than anything.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope. For me, if it's warm enough to wear a polo, it's too warm to wear a tee, too.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasC said:


> No, I am not. Just a wearer of sleeveless undershirts that does not understand the prejudice against them. The term wife beater and other negative stereotypes keep some men from trying them. I just want guys to understand that you have to overlook those perceptions and give them a try. No hidden agenda on my part on connection with any company that makes or sells sleeveless undershirts.


The prejudice against sleeveless undershirts is not that we're all scared of being called a wife-beater. The prejudice against sleeveless undershirts is that they're worthless. You still perspire on your "over" shirt, plus you get nice dainty "bra strap" lines on your shoulders and back.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I only thought computer geeks wore...*

visible tee shirts under another shirt??????


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

I do it during the winter months, never in the summer, I would melt to death:devil:


----------



## theuberprof (Jul 1, 2007)

*Polo Shirts, Undershirts, and Chest Hair*

What to do?

I don't have really "bushy" chest hair, but it is certainly noticeable if I wear a V-Neck undershirt. If I wear a crew neck undershirt it looks dorky. I once had a hostess at a restaurant glance at me quickly, see the little speck of white, and say, "Good Evening, Father," thinking I was a priest. She hadn't noticed the young woman on my arm, haha.

I guess I have three options: 
1) V-neck undershirt, with chest hair
2) V-neck undershirt, with chest hair removed somehow (Shaved? Waxed?) 
3) Crew neck undershirt

Which should I do?


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

theuberprof said:


> What to do?
> 
> I don't have really "bushy" chest hair, but it is certainly noticeable if I wear a V-Neck undershirt. If I wear a crew neck undershirt it looks dorky. I once had a hostess at a restaurant glance at me quickly, see the little speck of white, and say, "Good Evening, Father," thinking I was a priest. She hadn't noticed the young woman on my arm, haha.
> 
> ...


let the hair show and dont worry about it


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

I did when I was younger but now i don't.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Polos and t-shirts are fine  white is real good along with other plain solid colors.

I don't wear polos unfortunately yes I know, it's kinda of a shame for me  dunno lol my friend wears them, and he always wears a white t-shirt with a print on it... like a good shirt..

Just be sure... wash your clothes regularly!! my friend didn't wash his shirt once, and it smelt so bad especially after phys ed. class!! wore it for 3 days 

But the bad thing is... he didn't wash it... I think his mom washed it for him like twice to get the smell out!!

So anyway... I kind of gotten off topic.. so you don't always have to wear a t-shirt under your polo... I always wear a t-shirt/ under shirt under my dress shirts, and collar shirts... short or long. They are fine for me. It helps with the perspiration stuff...

Anyways... if you have collar button down shirts.. you can ALWAYS wear an undershirt 

Oh and if your having hard time to decide.. or like to color code.. try this..

ANY COLOR can go with White

Blacks and black

Blacks with blue stripes can go with black undershirt, or other dark colors.

Light blues - blue undershirt or white undershirt.

Grey - black or gray, or white...

Yellow/orange - can go with yellow or orange, or red, white, light blue..

Purple - dark colors

Hope it helps 

PS I don't have every single knowledge on all the color


----------



## 3stylelife (Nov 9, 2008)

I always wear a t-shirt underneath my polos, but rarely ever wear a standard white "undershirt." Usually I wear a shirt of a complementary or triadic color scheme, and leave the polo fully unbuttoned to provide some visual movement and contrast. There's certainly nothing wrong with not wearing a t-shirt, though, just my personal preference. Just make sure you give both a fair chance.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't like to wear a undershirt but I will sometimes wear the "wife beater" style if I am going to carry concealed that day, as its much more comfortable than on bare skin.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

young guy said:


> let the hair show and dont worry about it


Amen. The look can be really good on the right person.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For me, a v-neck T-shirt is worn under everything; knit polo's, OCBD's, pinpoint dress shirts...you name it. It is just the civilized thing to do!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I always wear a crew neck undershirt under my polo's and all my shirts.

cheers.


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wearing a RibbedTee t-shirt under Polo as I type this. And I may very well do so again at another time.

So there.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just watching Ground Breakers on HGTV and the host, Justin Cave, was wearing an athletic undershirt under his polo. He looked pretty hot!


----------



## swift (Feb 6, 2006)

*here's to crew neck T's underneath*

Yes!, By daily routine I like to put on a fresh white crew neck T whether I'm going to wear a polo shirt, western snap shirt, oxford shirt, camp shirt, or a T shirt. In hot weather,most of the time, I'm cooler and look better with the undershirt on underneath. In winter or fall, or spring, well, it's perfect. I usually wear the light and snug 2xist brand but have some other favorites too. I like undershirts to fit my arms close for no bunching and a neck band that is snug for a secure feel, good sweat absorption and a clean look. The crew style collar feels right and works better than a v neck. You can see I have the undershirt on by the white collar on my neck, but I think it's straight up good style, I like the look, comfortable,simple and honest.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

I always do


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't see any problem, especially if the t-shirt is well-made and complements the colour of your polo shirt.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

When I was in college, it seemed that all of the fraternity guys wore t-shirts under their polos. Because of this, I always associate the look with frat boys. Unless I have a problem with sweating, I prefer to go without a t-shirt.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

As I sit here typing I have on a grey tee shirt under a Lands End long sleeve polo shirt. The shirt has a banded bottom and isn't tucked in. In cooler weather I always wear a tee shirt, seldom white, under a shirt that isn't tucked.

This year my favorite casual shirt is actually more of a sweater. It's a lightweight cotton banded bottom sweater from Target in their Cherokee brand. They have them for $14.99 in several colors in both crew neck and v-neck. I bought several of them and have been wearing them with a color coordinated tee shirt underneath. They are really comfortable and go great with casual wear such as jeans or khakis.

Cruiser


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been known to. The best tee for this, I have found, is an Adidas ClimaLite (a proprietary wicking blend) worn one size smaller than normal (they run a tad big). These tees come in a rainbow of solid colors, tho' mostly I get 'em in navy, black, white, or locker-room gray.


----------



## stylesnob (Feb 25, 2008)

More classy is the look without a T-shirt underneath the Polo. For example: If you dress for a meeting calling for business casual you should not wear a T-shirt underneath the polo shirt. If you do, then wear a V-neck that can't be seen at the collar.

If you are playing golf with a few buddies, then it might be a different story.

For me I never wear a T-shirt underneath a polo shirt. I think it is much more comfortable without. In cold weather I wear a sweater or jacket over it.


----------



## EJS (Sep 16, 2008)

Every time, actually. I personally like the look better on me and don't have to deal with the bear rug I have on my chest.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

stylesnob said:


> More classy is the look without a T-shirt underneath the Polo. For example: If you dress for a meeting calling for business casual you should not wear a T-shirt underneath the polo shirt. If you do, then wear a V-neck that can't be seen at the collar.


Maybe we're talking apples and oranges because I generally would not wear a polo shirt to a business meeting. For me it would more likely be an open collared OCBD with a sport coat or blazer for a business casual meeting.

Having said that, I used to occasionally wear a polo shirt to my business casual office and when I did I never wore a tee shirt underneath, at least one that would show. This all ended when a newspaper reporter showed up one day with a photographer who snapped a pic of me at my desk. After seeing it in the paper the next day I started wearing a regular shirt with a jacket. :icon_smile_big:

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0019lf6.gifhttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Cruiser


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont do this. Not unless I am just trying to keep a little warmer.


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

theuberprof said:


> What to do?
> 
> I don't have really "bushy" chest hair, but it is certainly noticeable if I wear a V-Neck undershirt. If I wear a crew neck undershirt it looks dorky. I once had a hostess at a restaurant glance at me quickly, see the little speck of white, and say, "Good Evening, Father," thinking I was a priest. She hadn't noticed the young woman on my arm, haha.
> 
> ...


I have a tuft of chest hair that would normally show when wearing a polo or any open collar shirt at the base of my neck that I hit with my razor after shaving my face.

In addition I have a beard trimmer I use on the rest of my chest hair. I don't want it clean or smooth to the touch, just shorter. When its shorter it can't be seen through white shirts. My wife also likes the look and feel of it.

BoX


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't say it's even crossed my mind to do this, but I understand where the people who do are coming from.


----------



## old_hippie (May 1, 2010)

yes I do wear a undershirt under polo shirts
I like the look of a white crew neck undershirt under
the polo shirt and I like to have people
see that I am wearing an undershirt under the polo shirt.
I was raised to wear an undershirt all the time
and not wearing an undershirt just seems strange.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Certainly not: Whilst it may be a fashion thing currently, there is no need to be a slave.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope. Seems pointless to me. If I'm wearing a polo/golf shirt it's because it's pretty warm outside. Adding a layer partially defeats the purpose. Besides, I don't see why a little chest hair would be any more offensive than the hair on one's arms, and an under-shirt won't "solve" that "problem" unless it's long-sleeved. Men have more body hair than women. That's not a bad thing. In a situation that's casual enough for a polo shirt, that's not a fact that needs to be concealed.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I like wearing shirts with polos, but I don't consider it meaning I'm a slave to fashion. I think wearing a t- shirt with a polo is just a preference.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

Matt S said:


> I never do. But is it appropriate for chest hair to stick out?


Only in a Soprano's cast reunion.

Cliff


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Sometimes I wear a t-shirt underneath a polo, sometimes I don't. It's mostly a matter of temperature for me. If it's cool, but I don't want to wear a long-sleeved shirt or sweater, I do.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 24, 2010)

Always. V-neck T-shirts.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

But do people wear t shirts under casual shirts is the question? Also thermal under shirts are they supposed to not be seen when worn under something.......like, say a casual long sleeved shirt again?


----------



## JHo78 (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to, but I've since learned better. As for chest hair, if you have it, it will show. It it sticks out farther than you'd like, consider a trim (not a shave/wax!).


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

Most of the time, but not every time.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't see a problem with some chest hair sticking out, if you're wearing any type of open collar. Now, if you're Chewbacca-hairy, or it's sticking out of a closed collar or something, that's another story.


----------



## aillison (Apr 27, 2010)

don't like men wear like that


----------

